# IPV d2 vs sig 75W



## Riaz (14/8/15)

Howsit fellow vapers

So im thinking of getting into the TC side of things and have these two units to decide on.

Lets hear your guys thoughts on which is best and why, or if there is a better one to choose from.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Spikester (14/8/15)

Ill definitely be following this thread, a mate of mine had the sig 75w and he sold it cause he said the battery life was really bad.
I'm really keen on the D2 for my gf as i'm a P4Y fan as I have the IPV4 and its perfect but i wanna hear some reviews first.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (14/8/15)

D2!

Running a 0.38ohm dual coil
35 watts 
Smurf battery

Vaped about 10ml juice with a little battery left to spare. Battery life on this device is awesome. 

Further more it's got a really solid build. It's small and fits the hand perfectly. 
There is no rattling. The device feels solid. And after exclusively using it for a full day I'll vouch for it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matt (14/8/15)

Following trying to decide the same thing. 
I really like the size of the D2 but my experience with IPV isnt that good that hold me back abit.


----------



## Nooby (14/8/15)

IPV D2... It has an option for titanium wire if you wish to use it. It's smaller(which I prefer) and looks awesome. The Sig however has higher Celsius & Fahrenheit options...

Edit: The D2 can scratch very easily unfortunately. However, that's what the pouch is for. Not sure about the Sig..


----------



## Marzuq (14/8/15)

Matt said:


> Following trying to decide the same thing.
> I really like the size of the D2 but my experience with IPV isnt that good that hold me back abit.



They have come a long way. I was not impressed with the ipv4 mini at all. It broke and peeled and I was not happy. 
Since then I've got 2 winning devices from them. Ipv4 and the d2.
Very good decisions and I'm super happy with both devices


----------



## Riaz (14/8/15)

Watch the classies guys, reo mini up for grabs soon

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dave (14/8/15)

You should ask @Benjamin Cripps, he has both. Maybe he can point you in the right direction

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Matt (14/8/15)

Nooby said:


> IPV D2... It has an option for titanium wire if you wish to use it. It's smaller(which I prefer) and looks awesome. The Sig however has higher Celsius & Fahrenheit options...
> 
> Edit: The D2 can scratch very easily unfortunately. However, that's what the pouch is for. Not sure about the Sig..



Well thats a huge step up from the whole paint job disappearing


----------



## Keyaam (14/8/15)

If you selling the reo mini then get the d2. It's a nice and powerful stealthy vape


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

